# Hot ditch 12/14



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Took friday and put in at the jordon and went to the ditch around 11 am and fished until about 3pm. Ended up with 17 specks with most of them being small 12-15" and 2 nice ones at 18" & 21". Only caught 2 on lures and the rest on shrimp even the 2 biggest hit shrimp ?? One thing that was funny is I had peeler crab too but the crabs kept taking it and when I used whole shrimp I was just catching crabs but when I took off the tail and shell I started catching the specks ! I did lose a couple nice ones on lures too though. I bought the peeler crab and shrimp thinking I might catch a pup or two because the guy at the bait store said they were thick in there but I never caught one? Glad I brought the shrimp though. The bite was slow at 1st but seemed like it picked up at high tide and when it started going back out.I will probably take a couple days off in the middle of the week and go back out there.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

*Fun Fun*

Sounds like you had fun either way..
I used to fish there in january.. try some fresh/frozen mullet..
Ive done the best there using mullet.. or even live shiners.. the freshwater ones.. they will stay alive in saltwater.. they dont last but a few seconds out there.. especially near the center island... if its still there.. Been about 5 years since ive fished there.. but its allways been a great spot..
everytime i heard of a large speck caught it was either on a live spot or a mirrolure..
Good luck next time.. theres Gators in them thar waters..


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Seems to be best there on the outgoing tide. I did great there last week but when I took my son this weekend we only managed 3 small ones. In coming tide, cold & windy. Used lead heads & gulp and also shrimp. 
Oh, by the way, last week I hooked one that would have spooled me if it didn't break me off first - couldn't stop him. 12# mono - finally tighted the drag after he took 40+ feet with no slow down. Would have at least liked to see em.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Shimpin'*

Try a Gulp "New Penny Shrimp" on a 1/4 oz red Jig head. Deadly.....


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Try a Gulp "New Penny Shrimp" on a 1/4 oz red Jig head. Deadly.....


To the fish? Or to you wallet?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The "Almost spooler" was probably a nice red.. but who knows... Thats the "Lure" that brings us back... Its not so heartbreaking when ya get to see it atleast... Helps for the story tellin in the future..lol.. We all know they grow as the story gets told over and over.. but it is nice to know what the heck it was....
But seriously try some mullet or live shiners...


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

We caught a nice black drum in there last winter on a piece of shrimp that put up a hell of a fight too. The guy at the bait store said they have been catching them on live shiners too so I will try that also , I assume under a bobber right ? I have to agree with the outgoing being a little better too. May get out there in the next day or two if I can slip out of work.Looks like I will have to get up early for the outgoing tide.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I never tried the bobber and shiner connection.I would use 1/2 oz egg sinker on a fish finder rig.. hit the points.. drift it with the current.. but then again i never caught a gator trout..id try both.. fish one on top and one on the bottom.. And definitly go bottom with cut mullet.. But try anything that pops into your head.. you never know what the day could provide.. Good luck..


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks ,sounds like a plan . I am going to try and cast net some of those mullet that are jumping all over the place in there too.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

If you take a left out of the ditch and go to the Gilmerton, you can find some nice black drum sitting along the riprap shoreline...even seen them caught on cut squid


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Jh , are they around there now ? Those are some nice fighting fish. I have caught a few stripers ( very few ) there but did better last winter when the water was in the 40's up around the jordon. The Gilmerton has some good fast current that runs thru there but I never did that well ? Probably me , lol Thanks for the info.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Iv known guys that caught them there year round, we have our best luck for them in spring, but in the winter it just takes more patience...that water from the ditch messes a lot of the fish up, and even if you wouldnt find a certain fish anywhere else at a certain time, that fish would be in the ditch...before I had my boat, we would fish that rip rap from shore...havent been back since I sold my boat, but I am sure I will at some point....go to the left side of the bridge ( if you are approching it from the Ditch, and you will be somewhat protected from the current by the bridgeworks


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Try a Gulp "New Penny Shrimp" on a 1/4 oz red Jig head. Deadly.....


yes sirr!!! thats the exact way ive got 2 little speckled feeshies registered with the saltwater tournament


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Appreciate the info Jh . I have 2 buddies that fished down there tonight and they caught 4 specks upto 25" . 4 black drum & 1 -20" puppy drum .They said the black drum were only around 16" or so. I will let you know how I do tomorrow.Thanks again for the info


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

If you need a "companion" to help you explore the ditch you let me know


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Will do Jh.


----------

